# Jalepeno Bacon?



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2021)

Want to make some.
Was thinking of adding Jalepeno extract to a wet brine.

any recommendations on an extract?


----------



## BATMON (Dec 7, 2021)

Your using a pork belly for this I assume?

Keep it simple but have the Jalepeno be the main flavor.
Salt, Brown sugar, Jalepeno, water.
And use a light smoke wood so it doesnt overpower the desired Jalepeno taste.

You could always find some Jalepeno powder that you could dust the belly after youve dried of the surface with paper towels.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 7, 2021)

BATMON said:


> Your using a pork belly for this I assume?
> 
> Keep it simple but have the Jalepeno be the main flavor.
> Salt, Brown sugar, Jalepeno, water.
> ...


You've made it then? How did you get the extract to add to the wet brine?
Thanks


----------



## BATMON (Dec 7, 2021)

I never made it, but if the Jalepeno extract is oil, just add to the brine or couldnt you inject it.
And then add the injected belly to the regular brine.


----------



## mr_whipple (Dec 7, 2021)

I've contemplated adding jalapeno to bacon, but haven't pulled the trigger. Everytime I make candied jalapenos I end up with extra syrup that is quite full of jalapeno flavor and heat. My plan is to use some of that to add to the brine/cure, or I have also thought I could brush it on prior to smoking.  Food for thought.


----------



## BATMON (Dec 7, 2021)

Im skeptical that chili oil will penetrate the meat during brining.

Bacon can easily have a jalepeno rub or oil on it before cooking.

Or could you cure bacon w/ Jalepeno powder? 

I know there's folks that cure bacon w/ cinnamon.


----------



## BATMON (Dec 7, 2021)

Another idea would be to purchase some Pickled Jalepenos and use that bottled pickle juice in your brine.

Or maybe dump two bottle of it peppers and all into your brine.

You just have to be aware of salinity levels.


----------

